
Show HN: Geens blockchain timestamping use cases - dziungles
https://tokensale.geens.com/geens-use-cases.png
======
bernardhalas
I'm a fan of blockchain tech myself. Your page looks allright, the icons are
nice. Perhaps a direct link to the Geens.com would be good so that I don't
need to write it manually.

It's not clear to me if this is a mobile app or not, so not sure what I'd be
signing up for. Is this a camera app which stores the picture on the
blockchain? Perhaps you could shed some light on the token distribution for
the not-blockchain-aware people.

Btw, if you are interested in more UX feedback, please feel free to check our
free platform:
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)

